# Ben Pearson Power Jet string



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Jpuckett1989 said:


> Recently bought a Ben Pearson Power Jet Cat no. 334 off eBay. I am having trouble finding what string to get for it. Searched a good bit on the interwebs and found several threads on here where people recommended not using a d-50, however everywhere that sells strings say to only use a d-50 on older bows.
> 
> I have a samick sage with a Flemish fast flight, can I use a fast flight on one of these bows?



You're victim of a lot of confusion. You can use either because it's all fiberglass and damn near indestructible. Some people think fast flight makes it shot faster and smoother. Those saying that you must use b50 are thinking of older laminated bows. So, since it's a 60in. bow just be sure it's a 57 inch string. Personally, mine has 14 strands b55 Flemish and it shoots fine with some hand shock. I don't care, it's a clunker for the kids to throw around and I like playing with it sometimes too.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Modern low stretch strings will not hurt any bow, and especially solid fiberglass bows. What they will do with that bow is give you better performance and less hand shock. If that is something you may want, then get a decent low stretch string for it. Misinformation is everywhere nowadays, and people who never use low stretch want to condemn it for no reason other than rumor. I've used it for over six years on all of my bows...and the newest is 1967.


----------



## Jpuckett1989 (Sep 8, 2015)

FORESTGUMP said:


> You're victim of a lot of confusion. You can use either because it's all fiberglass and damn near indestructible. Some people think fast flight makes it shot faster and smoother. Those saying that you must use b50 are thinking of older laminated bows. So, since it's a 60in. bow just be sure it's a 57 inch string. Personally, mine has 14 strands b55 Flemish and it shoots fine with some hand shock. I don't care, it's a clunker for the kids to throw around and I like playing with it sometimes too.


And that is why I came here, to get a straight answer. Thanks for clearing things up.


----------

